# Your 4x12 experience



## Duane (May 11, 2010)

So I recently picked up an Egnater Reble 30 head and 2x12. Loved it but saw a good deal on an Avatar 4x12 with 2 Hellaton 30 and 2 Hellatone 60 speakers. Read a bunch of review on how Avatar was a great cab but I have to tell you it was crap. It could not keep up with the Egnater 2x12. I read a review of the Egnater 2x12 at Musicians Friend and the guy said he had a 77 Marshall 4x12 with greenbacks and it couldn't keep up with the Egnater 2x12. 

I sold the Avatar and found a like new Egnater 4x12. Man this this rocks!!!!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

hum..strange review. you kinda comparing apples and oranges here. Maybe you're just not used to a 4x12 and could'nt get use to it. Avatar is as good, if not better quality wise of Egnator. BUT..in the end, your hears are what makes buy stuff. if you like it...that's what count.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I love my peavey triple X 412 with WGS British Leads. The only 212 I have very much experience with is the JCM800 212, and it sounded fine but I can hear myself better with my slant (duh).


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

What drivers are in your cab is much more important than whether you have 2 or 4 of them. Maybe you don't like the G12H-30 and V30 combination, though I don't know why, because that's my favourite pairing! Or maybe those Hellatones weren't broken in or something. Who knows.

What do you have in your Egnater cab?


----------



## Duane (May 11, 2010)

The Egnater 4x12 has 4 V30 speakers. I Love the G12H too. Everyone who heard the 4x12 vs the 2x12 said the same thing. Sounds smaller and thinner than the 2x12 and other 2x12 cabs I had. No bottom end on the Avatar.

The guy I bought the Egnater 4x12 from is a sound engineer at a studio in Toronto. He told me he had a Boogie 4x12 before the Egnater and sold it as he thought the Egnater sounded better. He was selling it as he was so busy at work he no longer played with a band and was moving into an apartment and the 4x12 was not moving with him. When I asked him what we was going to replace it with he said an Egnater 1x12.(He had a 73 Marshall head with a THD attenuater)

I told him my experience with the Avatar 4x12 and then he went on to tell me why their cab design resulted in frequencies canceling each other out and from there it was like talking to an IT guy with all the technical stuff that resulted in yes those Avatar 4x12 do not do what they are suppose to do.

So I guess my point in comparing apples to oranges is correct and that is the point. If you were to compare a Chevette to Corvette on one had you should not but if you did, you would expect one to out perform the other and you would think it would be the Corvette.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I like this thread. I've been trying to figure what all the hub bub is about different types of cabs. Especially open back cabs. In my mind it's a box of speakers. Having an open back would mean less opportunity to affect sound ( compared to a closed back). 
I know speakers and wiring can make a difference, but the cab material? I don't doubt it but I don't really get it yet. 

Oh, and...


----------



## Duane (May 11, 2010)

Nice one!!! I had a Chevette but mine was stock this one appears to be slightly modified. I now have a Corvette also not modified.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Duane said:


> I told him my experience with the Avatar 4x12 and then he went on to tell me why their cab design resulted in frequencies canceling each other out and from there it was like talking to an IT guy with all the technical stuff that resulted in yes those Avatar 4x12 do not do what they are suppose to do.


I will have to call "BS" on this one, for your IT guy..not you..hehe. we run both 2x12 with helltone..wich are Broken in V30's and a 4x12 with Greenbacks, but from Avatar and they are Fabulous sounding Cabs. I tried SO Many cab before and the Avatar are just plain incredible for their price.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Duane said:


> Nice one!!! I had a Chevette but mine was stock this one appears to be slightly modified. I now have a Corvette also not modified.


Could never figure out why just a couple of letters in a name could make such a big difference in price!!


----------



## Duane (May 11, 2010)

washburned said:


> Could never figure out why just a couple of letters in a name could make such a big difference in price!!


Sometimes you add letters like GT and the price goes up....sometimes you add letters like made in"......." and the price comes down. Go figure eh!!


----------



## Duane (May 11, 2010)

al3d said:


> I will have to call "BS" on this one, for your IT guy..not you..hehe. we run both 2x12 with helltone..wich are Broken in V30's and a 4x12 with Greenbacks, but from Avatar and they are Fabulous sounding Cabs. I tried SO Many cab before and the Avatar are just plain incredible for their price.


To clarify he wasn't and IT guy we was a professional sound engineer. He was explaining the science behind what I was saying which was logical and interesting if I ever wanted to build a good one but I was happy to buy his not build one. 

Now I also went to L&M and plugged an Orange Tiny Terror into a Marshall Vintage Marshall cab. When I cranked the TT there was THUNDER and LIGHTNING and a 900 pound tiger growling at me. I came home and plugged my TT into the Avatar 4x12 and it sounded like a staring little kitten in need of help.

Now the Avatar is also light and the thought of taking it up a flight of stairs is no big deal. The Egnater stuff is HEAVY and you may want to build a ramp instead of go up the stairs. As for the money factor I got the Egnater 4x12 in showroom condition for $100 more than the Avatar. The Avatar had nice white pipe trim but it was also coming apart and had staples showing.

Hey if you are happy with yours ignore everything anyone has to say and rock it. For me it had to go.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Duane said:


> To clarify he wasn't and IT guy we was a professional sound engineer. He was explaining the science behind what I was saying which was logical and interesting if I ever wanted to build a good one but I was happy to buy his not build one.
> 
> Now I also went to L&M and plugged an Orange Tiny Terror into a Marshall Vintage Marshall cab. When I cranked the TT there was THUNDER and LIGHTNING and a 900 pound tiger growling at me. I came home and plugged my TT into the Avatar 4x12 and it sounded like a staring little kitten in need of help.
> 
> ...


Yknow, I'm starting to wonder if the cab actually _was_ an Avatar cab. I think I know the cab you're talking about, because I saw one on the Toronto CL/Kijiji myself and thought about picking it up because it was so cheap. It's possible it was a home-brew with an Avatar badge on it, though I suspect this happens more often with Marshall Logos. It might have also been a one-off custom job. Don't know if Avatar does that or not. Or maybe it was built on a Friday before a long weekend, you never know. But in my experience, Avatar cabs have been fantastic.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Yknow, I'm starting to wonder if the cab actually _was_ an Avatar cab. I think I know the cab you're talking about, because I saw one on the Toronto CL/Kijiji myself and thought about picking it up because it was so cheap. It's possible it was a home-brew with an Avatar badge on it, though I suspect this happens more often with Marshall Logos. It might have also been a one-off custom job. Don't know if Avatar does that or not. Or maybe it was built on a Friday before a long weekend, you never know. But in my experience, Avatar cabs have been fantastic.


My Tought exactly man...they way he's describing Avatar it's like they are the worsth POS out there wich is totaly bogus. Either you bought a broken cab or one with busted cones and did'nt know it...did you bother opening the cab ?...or you bought a cheap cab with simply an avatar logo on it. I own a MArshall Vintage 1960TV with greebback also..and i did test the Tiny Terror in it also when Corializ came over last fall, and good it sounded..but not better then on the avatar realy, just different.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

The problem could also be the room the cab is in. Basements just plain suck acoustically, so do shag rugs etc.


----------



## jjjj (Jul 18, 2010)

I actually bought the cab from the Duane, I think the cab sounds great with my Roccaforte. When I tried it out with his eggy 30 the tone didn't have much low end. However, with the roccaforte's huge low end it was a good match! The cab is a premier vintage loaded with hellatone 30/60 in a x pattern. The piping at the bottom looks like something was pushed into it, but it is a very minor fixable issue, there was no damage to the wheat grill. I tried a Marshall bx cab with greenbacks a few days before and this cab suited my needs better in regards to tone and price!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

jjjj said:


> I actually bought the cab from the Duane, I think the cab sounds great with my Roccaforte. When I tried it out with his eggy 30 the tone didn't have much low end. However, with the roccaforte's huge low end it was a good match! The cab is a premier vintage loaded with hellatone 30/60 in a x pattern. The piping at the bottom looks like something was pushed into it, but it is a very minor fixable issue, there was no damage to the wheat grill. I tried a Marshall bx cab with greenbacks a few days before and this cab suited my needs better in regards to tone and price!


Hey, thanks for posting and welcome. You bring up a good point that we hadn't covered yet. Certain amps just don't dig certain cabs or speakers. The V30 and G12H30 combo with my JTM is awesome, but the JTM is a very bass-heavy amp to begin with. Maybe, like your Rocca, it just has better chemistry with that combo of drivers than the Egnater.


----------



## Duane (May 11, 2010)

hollowbody said:


> Hey, thanks for posting and welcome. You bring up a good point that we hadn't covered yet. Certain amps just don't dig certain cabs or speakers. The V30 and G12H30 combo with my JTM is awesome, but the JTM is a very bass-heavy amp to begin with. Maybe, like your Rocca, it just has better chemistry with that combo of drivers than the Egnater.



Well said!! Firstly I am thrilled that jjjj is happy with his purchase. He got a good cab at a very good price. "Your 4x12 experience" is what I was curious about. Has anyone compared 4x12 cabs under the same conditions? Anyone plug the same head into a Marshall 4x12 and then a Boogie 4x12 and then an Orange 4x12. At L&M someone told me the basketweave grill on the Orange cab acutaly filters out some of the highs on that cab???


----------



## Duane (May 11, 2010)

*Back to the apples and oranges*



al3d said:


> hum..strange review. you kinda comparing apples and oranges here. Maybe you're just not used to a 4x12 and could'nt get use to it. Avatar is as good, if not better quality wise of Egnator. BUT..in the end, your hears are what makes buy stuff. if you like it...that's what count.


 This cabinet is fuller and smoother than my '77 Marshall slant 4x12 with original greenbacks. I was shocked. Greenbacks have been my reference speakers for the past 20 years, and very few speakers have sounded better to me. Also, I usually hate high wattage speakers. How Egnater made a 2x12 sound fuller than my 4x12 is a mystery to me. How they made 80W speakers sound better than 25W speakers is another mystery. I couldn't be happier with the sound of this cabinet. My only small complaint is that it is pretty heavy for it's size. I'd imagine a lighter cabinet would chance the sound, so it is what it is.



This is a reivew someone posted on-line regarding the Egnater 2x12 Tourmaster cab.

Yep apples and oranges.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

Duane said:


> Well said!! Firstly I am thrilled that jjjj is happy with his purchase. He got a good cab at a very good price. "Your 4x12 experience" is what I was curious about. Has anyone compared 4x12 cabs under the same conditions? Anyone plug the same head into a Marshall 4x12 and then a Boogie 4x12 and then an Orange 4x12. At L&M someone told me the basketweave grill on the Orange cab acutaly filters out some of the highs on that cab???


It does. So does the Jute cloth on a Mesa cab.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I did try my Mesa through a 1960, Mesa, 5150 and no name Peavey 4-12 at a jam where we rented a studio.

Between my amp and my buddies JCM800 we were amazed at the different tones but the odd thing is we both loved the old Peavey.
It looked like it was from the 80's and had the Butcher type material on it.

The studio manager came in to check on us an seen my head on the Peavey, he smiled and walked away.

Speakers are like Ice Cream, many flavours and your will love yours, just don't force the guy beside you like yours.


----------

